
Trump says right-wing voices are being censored. The data says something else - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/28/media/trump-social-media-conservative-censorship/index.html
======
seesawtron
It's interesting that CNN article readily categorizes others as liberal or
conservative but not itself:

"Fox News top performing news organization...conservative..", "Breitbart
second-most top performing...right wing..", "Third top preforming news
organization was CNN".

